
Chaos in Catalonia as Separatist Leader Runs into a Dead End - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-26/catalonia-is-said-to-lean-toward-elections-not-independence-j98c78kx
======
oriol16
Catalonian leaders are indeed approaching a dead end, and they do while a
steamroller is coming from the other side, and this is the judiciary system.
Right now most of the politicians are deep in red ink, in borrowed time.

They have asked multiple times to dialogue with Spain and negotiate a
satisfactory outcome for all. But the steamroller doesn't stop. And who is on
the driving seat of the judiary system/steamroller? Yes, the PP, the spanish
nationalists, who have appointed the judiciary and are ready to bend it to
their interest. Spain has one of the least independent judiciary systems in
Europe.

And catalan politicians are in a dead end, because while there may be a
majority for independence, nobody else is going to defend the legitimacy of a
declaration of independence, and the more they resist, the more the
steamroller accelerates and the darker the street.

What I see as the likely outcome is that catalan leaders will be jailed and
only after PP loses majority/power, which is very likely in the next cycle,
the catalan politicians will be pardoned.

~~~
mcdevilkiller
Stop lying. The only thing that Puigdemont wanted to negotiate about was how
to approach the independence. He takes it for granted, the goverment has
nothing to do.

------
nnq
Can anyone (preferably from the region) share some link to a _good serious
source_ for a foreigner to understand the _modern thing_ with this Catalonia
thing? (preferably without the history bullshit because... people never make
decision based on history that's just pretext).

Because _every_ article about it I've clicked ended up as an example of
_horrible quality journalism!_ Either 0% facts, or too un-opinionated to be of
any use, or the other extreme with the "it's the Russians behind it" wackos.

Like... _why tf would people want to "break" a country that works so well,
such as Spain?!_ Yeah, some regions are poorer and other are richer and also
pay some of the bills of the poorer ones, but that's how a country works.

~~~
m00x
Not from Spain, but from Canada where Quebec tried to separate multiple times.
I can iterate a few points that are might be similar.

\- Quebec has a different official language (same with Calalonia)

\- People from Quebec have a very different culture, which is more socialist.

\- They constantly have businesses disrespecting their culture for sake of
cost cutting.

\- Their heritage is different. They don't care about the commonwealth, etc.

\- They can survive on their own. They invested hard in environmentally
friendly power sources and keeping ownership over their own resources.

\- Other provinces disrespect their culture and right to be different.

\- They pay a lot dividends to other provinces that are now broke because they
sold ownership of their resources to third parties. (Alberta, NB, etc)

Disclaimer: I'm from NB, but most of my family lives in Quebec.

~~~
JaumeGreen
From Catalonia, and this is almost spot on.

The only thing being that not only businesses disrespect our culture, but the
government and current main party do it too. And have been doing for some
time.

They are descendants (sometimes literally) from the ones directing the
dictatorship that ruled Spain until 40 years ago.

And they act like they had the same kind of power.

~~~
mcdevilkiller
People that disrespect Catalonia, I can count them with the fingers in my
hand. Catalonia is one of the most productive regions in Spain, and also the
one with the greater deeds. Big businesses are mostly in Barcelona and Madrid,
and more in Barcelona. Tourist from inside the country visit Catalonia as much
as other regions. Catalonia is not hated, but politicians and independentists
are making us hate it.

~~~
goliatone
Looking at it from the outside it does seem to be some contempt towards
Catalan people, like referring to them as polacos (Polish, I guess because the
speak “weird”). It also feels like when Catalan governments have tried to
discuss the model of autonomy/government and the relationship between central
government and autonomous governance and there’s an almost childish reaction
from the central government.

~~~
zentropia
They were called "polacos" because during the civil war people said that
Catalonia was a province of Russia.

------
kevwil
Title should include a warning about auto-play videos on the page.

------
gcristofol
Mr. Puigdemont is the President of Catalonia, not the 'separatist leader'

------
DonbunEf7
To clarify, for those wondering, the separatist leader Puigdemont has not
(yet?) been assassinated.

